# Racine or Belleville



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Any one been fishing either place? Been doing any good?


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

My buddy & I fished the Ohio side of Belleville Saturday night. We found saugeye suspended 5 feet deep over 13-19 feet of water--whodathunkit?

We went to the WV side and couldn't find slack water--all the flow was on the WV side.

We went down to Racine on the WV side to find the area "closed for the season"--bummer.

We went back to Racine on the OH side but had no success.

Pike Island has been the best shore fishing area for me this fall/winter.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What were you catching the Sauger on , and about what time? If you dont mind sharing the Info? Thinking of Headed down Sunday but dont want to make the trip without the right Equipment.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

We were catching saugeye, not sauger--just for the record. I believe that all three cousins (walleye, sauger, saugeye) display subtle behavioral differences at time.

Any way, we caught them by swimming jigs & straight plastics. They wouldn't touch a suspending jerkbait. While there was upriver flow into the locks the fish were active. As soon as the current died in there the fish seemed to be done/gone.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

sauger saugeye and walleye will all suspended but they often will go way up for baits too. if you were on the ohio river saugeye are the least likely of the three to catch, could have been walleye. show a pic, they were sauger, nothing personal at all i just get sick of everyone thinking every 'eye' is a saugeye. riverwader, as soon as it gets down i'll be down at racine, i heard from a little birdie they bit the other week when it was down and when it came up this past weekend they shut down. ...the hocking is almost low enough to cross...not the big o but its close and it gets fishable faster, usually


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

riverKing said:


> sauger saugeye and walleye will all suspended but they often will go way up for baits too. if you were on the ohio river saugeye are the least likely of the three to catch, could have been walleye. show a pic, they were sauger, nothing personal at all i just get sick of everyone thinking every 'eye' is a saugeye. riverwader, as soon as it gets down i'll be down at racine, i heard from a little birdie they bit the other week when it was down and when it came up this past weekend they shut down. ...the hocking is almost low enough to cross...not the big o but its close and it gets fishable faster, usually


Not true. How would the number one stocked percid in the Ohio River drainages be the least likely to catch? Walleye is definately at the bottom, personal experience at Greenup/Pike Island can back this up.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

as the one on the boats conducting the population surveys on the ohio i cannot tell you how saugeye dont make it into the ohio i can only tell you what i saw. also WV stocks the native strain of walleye directly into the ohio river along that section, which are often mistaken even by people who know what they are looking for as saugeye. or maybe this is my personal experience shocking greenup and pike island.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anyone fished either of these places lately that could give an update?


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

went out today little chilly on the water....good day...there were three of us out there. missed more than we caught...we came home with 23 good ones...fished down toward the racine damn....caught em on a jig with a curly tail or minnow when it got slow fished about 4 hrs


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if theres any baitshops open down towards Racine , that I could get some minnows at?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> Does anyone know if theres any baitshops open down towards Racine , that I could get some minnows at?


I've been wandering the same thing. I may be at Racine sometime this weekend.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

i forget what it is called sad i know....it is where some people camp its called like lock 219 or something if your coming from syracuse it is on the before u get into racine on the right it sits right on the river...looks like a building not a bait shop but they supply the area with minnows


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Riverwalker here is a link that just about has every bait shop in the US. www.baitnet.com/index.php .There also seems to be one in Pomroy. Tight lines Fishguy PS every body needs to save this web site


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Riverwalker here is the telephone # of the bait shop onRt 124 going into Racine It is called Old Lock 24 Campground 740 949 7039. there is also supose to be one in Nelsenville Do a search on Google and name the town.. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

hey guys went out on the river yesterday...a slower day than before....the guy i went with went on sunday too and limited out on the sauger...there was three of em and didnt bring any home under 15 inches...yesterday....we were getting bit every cast but alot of them were 6-12 inches long...we had 12 nice ones over 15 in but not like they had the day before...they are biting but with the looks of these forcasts it will get washed out soon


----------

